# Klipsch Heritage System



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been a fan of Klipsch speakers since the late 1960s. I have worked my way up to a full Klipsch Heritage system for my HT that includes the following:

Front L/R: Klipschorns, oiled walnut, 1998 vintage.
Center: Belle Klipsch, oiled walnut, also 1998 vintage.
Side surrounds: Klipsch Heresy IIIs, mahogany, 2005 vintage
Back: Another pair of Klipschorns in oiled walnut, 1978 vintage.
Bringing up the bottom is a Velodyne FSR-18 sub, 1998 vintage.
A Hsu ULS-15 Quad Drive sub system was added 8/6/09.

All this is driven by a Denon 5805 "Big Mama" receiver.

For video, I have a Sony VPL-HW10 projector, mated to a Carada 102" 16:9 fixed screen with the brilliant white fabric.

Video sources include 3 Directv HR20 series DVRs, two Sony 400 disc DVD changers, and a Sony BDP-CS7000ES bluray changer.

The DVRs and both DVD changers are hooked up for whole house distribution, ChannelPlus stereo modulators with wired Xantech remote system. Also in the system are a WD TV player hooked up to a 1TB external hard drive, used mainly for viewing photos and home videos.

APC UPSs are on hand for the DVRs and the projector. The room is a dedicated "bat cave."

The main system is controlled by a Logitech Harmony 900 remote. Sony learning remotes are used in the other rooms of the house to control the whole house wired gear.

There are 7 GIK Monster bass traps in the room. Other treatments include ATS panels for first reflection and ceiling treatment consisting of R30 above suspended ceiling tiles.


----------

